# First try at shaving kits



## corian king (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello All!!!
This is my first trys at the shaving sets I am haveing trouble getting the pics to upload so I'm not sure they will show up.
Thanks!





The blue one is corians "elderberry" the other is mysteras "sequoia"


----------



## fernhills (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 24, 2011)

those look real nice.  Now glue up some matching pieces and turn the mugs to go with them.

Where did you get the stands?


----------



## corian king (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello thanks for the comments.
Paul the stands came from PSI. I have actually thought about making a couple matching mugs just to see how they would go over.
JIM


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think they look great!!
John


----------



## corian king (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks John! 
I appreciate the kind words.
JIM


----------



## hewunch (Jan 24, 2011)

those are very nice!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 24, 2011)

As usual nothing but the best from your shop Jim.


----------



## corian king (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks JD and Hans for great comments.
I appreciate it.
JIM


----------



## Whaler (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2011)

They look great and you picked a beautiful color of corian.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 27, 2011)

Those look great, hope my first ones come out that nice.
Working on them this weekend!


----------



## corian king (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments.I really appreciate them.
Good luck this weekend john I am sure yours will be just fine.Remember to post pics for us to see.
JIM


----------



## airrat (Jan 27, 2011)

Those look nice.  I might have to do a set up for myself to try out.  I saw on someone's post they called the razor the mach.  so I am guessing it fits the "mach" series of razors.


----------



## corian king (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello Tom Thanks for the comments..Yes you are right these use the mach 3 refills.
JIM


----------

